
Show HN: I made a conference call soundboard for remote workers - vnglst
https://conference-sounds.netlify.com/
======
vnglst
It's based on the DrumKit exercise from Wes Bos' excellent course
JavaScript30. Be sure to check out the other exercises if you're looking for a
fun way to improve your frontend skills:
[https://javascript30.com/](https://javascript30.com/)

